# Connecteur DV i.link ?



## _arno (12 Mars 2003)

Peut-on connecter une cam numérique sur un pb g4 avec le connecteur dv i.link de celle-ci ou ne peut-on que se servir de l'usb ?
(je prend comme ex. la jvc dvp7 qui ne possede qu'un usb apparement pour la carte mémoire et un connecteur dv i.link)


----------



## _arno (12 Mars 2003)

désolé, apparement le connecteur dv est en fait le frewire... sauf qu'il y a le firewire à 6 broche sur les mac et le firewire(i.link ou mini-dv) à 4 broches pour les cam... alors comment ça se passe ?, il y a un côté du cable en i.link pour la camera et l'autre bout en firewire pour le mac ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2003)

les connecteurs des cams DV ont tous 4 broches. normalement le connecteur des ordis (toutes marques) en comportent 6 sauf chez Sony (i-link)

tu trouveras facilement des connecteurs firewire 4-6 dans un hypermarché. 

apple en fournissait un avec les iMacs DV.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

Attention, les portables PC Firewire ont en général des ports Firewire 4 broches et ne supportent pas les périphériques auto-alimenté. J'ai découvert ça récemment grâce à quelques amis qui ont des portables récents ...


----------

